# What is the optimal flea and locust control?



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

The weather is getting hotter and hotter, and fleas and locusts are starting to get active. I have done a lot of flea prevention before, but yesterday I found a flea on the dog bed.
Very failed, how to solve this terrible problem completely?


----------

